
ZXX: A Typeface Illegible to Computers - thebigship
https://walkerart.org/magazine/sang-mun-defiant-typeface-nsa-privacy
======
ktpsns
This is great work. But I don't understand the key point. Is this all to
counterfeit OCR? By just using this font in my office program?

My gut feeling is that, given enough work, one can write some ML/AI algorithm
to write OCR also for that font. But sure, the author states that this is also
a symbolic work.

Bottom line: As long as a human can read the text, a computer will be able to
do so, too.

We all know how hard CAPTCHAS got to solve (to us humans!) in the last year.
We probably won't enjoy to read a multi paragraph captcha.

